# Clockbusters



## martryn (Jun 14, 2011)

Cute pair of games.  Basically you get three images and you have to deduce the famous movie title from them.  You've only got 60 seconds to do it, though.  I managed to get 48 out of 50 on my first go through, and the other two were obvious once I figured them out. 

The ones I didn't catch the first time: 
Boy w/ toy soldiers - cowboy - space suit
sword - headless doll - lightning bolt



Meh, thought I'd share.

EDIT: After six and a half years here, you'd think I'd know which forum to put this in.  It's obviously about movies, but then again, it's a game, which might belong in the lounge, but there are people that post here that don't ever visit the lounge, and this is more intended for the crowd that is active here, so... fuck you, mods.


----------



## martryn (Jun 14, 2011)

Just finished the sequel game.  Got stumped on three this time, so my first pass was 47 out of 50.  Had to look up some spellings... got close to the buzzer.


----------



## The World (Jun 14, 2011)

I got 42/50. Those pictures are worthless!

The sword one is Highlander btw.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 14, 2011)

I got 39/50 

And that toy soldier one is Toy Story, by the way.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 14, 2011)

I got the Highlander, that was easy. I couldn't remember the name of that fucking Tom Hanks movie. 

I haven't finished the game yet, but I think that will be my downfall. I have a shitty time with titles. 


Awesome game though, martryn. You always deliver.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 14, 2011)

Cast Away was the Tom Hanks one.

I know how you feel, I was forgetting a lot of titles I knew I should have known.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 14, 2011)

Fuckin' A, man.

But my healthy and diverse knowledge of movies should pull me through the obscure ones--assuming there are obscure ones.


----------



## typhoon72 (Jun 14, 2011)

20/50 I suck.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 14, 2011)

I got 45/50. There are a few I just can't figure out.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jun 14, 2011)

I read the title as "Cockbuster" 

I'll try this game.


----------



## Succubus (Jun 14, 2011)

original

38/50

sequel

24/50


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 14, 2011)

I got 45/50 on the sequel. Some of those are stupid easy and the other 5 are stupid ridiculous.


----------



## martryn (Jun 14, 2011)

I mean, I've got them all figured out now.  Just on the first go I didn't get those two.  I had to go back and think about them, a lot.  

There was one on the sequel game that wasn't expected, and not that popular of a film, I didn't think, but the clues were pretty obvious, but I didn't think it would be it, but I guessed it anyways, and it was.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 14, 2011)

I wish it would show the answers. I don't think I'll ever guess those remaining 5.


----------



## Jena (Jun 15, 2011)

Well...when I first started playing I thought it was one of those games where you combine the images together to form a word.

e.g., A picture of a bar + a picture of a bear = Barber

Then I figured it out and felt really stupid.  
But...I only got 37/50


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 15, 2011)

Watch more movies. 


You should be able to easily get, say, 42 if you watched more movies.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 15, 2011)

But I only got 39, and I watch a fair amount... guess I've gotta buckle down if I'mma be a buff by graduation.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 15, 2011)

Watch more. 

None of those movies are really obscure either. Maybe the ones I didn't guess were, but I think it has more to do with my lack of solid recall and maybe I didn't "Get" the pictures.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 15, 2011)

Wait, maybe _I_ just didn't get the pictures either...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 15, 2011)

Maybe. Which ones didn't you get?


----------



## Stunna (Jun 15, 2011)

I'll have to replay and get back to you.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 15, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Okay, I missed these_ 





Surfer + Nixon mask + Skydivers

Sleeping man + Motorcycle + Awkward nerd boy

Red Alert + Duck tape + Moon

Girl w/boots + Sign w/Rodeo + Girl in Limo

Gold wristwatch + Girl on subway + Speedometer

Attractive couple + book + old couple

Father and son + construction site + milkshake

Imprisoned man + charts, glasses, and pen + beach

Suspected men in suits + silhouette + cruise ship

Gun and badge + 7 deadly sins + Fragile package


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 15, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



First one is Point Break. The mask is a dead giveaway.

Second one was Jerry Maguire. The kid is the giveaway.

I didn't get the third one either, though I had several guesses I was sure were right.

Fourth one is Pretty Woman. Not sure how I even guessed that one, honestly (it took two turns).

I can't remember if I got the next 2 or not, but I don't think so. 

I don't remember the next one at all. 

I didn't get that Imprisoned man.

Next-to-last one is The Usual Suspects. Lot of giveaways there.

The last one is Seven/"Se7en". That was easy, bro.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 15, 2011)

Since when was there a motorcycle and a sleeping old man in Jerry Maguire?

I haven't seen Se7en, The Usual Suspects, Pretty Woman, or Point Break, but I own the last one.

brb watching.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 15, 2011)

I remember there being money and a football player in the Jerry Maguire one, actually. Now that I think about it, that one is Benjamin Button.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 15, 2011)

I was about to say, there was another one that was Maguire, lol


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 15, 2011)

The nerdy boy is what threw me off. 

But that Benjamin Button one is pretty easy if you think about the motorcycle.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 15, 2011)

Oh, uh, yeah. Totally.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 15, 2011)

Well he rode a motorcycle in it. 


And he went from old to young. Like in the pictures.


----------



## martryn (Jun 15, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Answers for Stunna_ 




Surfer + Nixon mask + Skydivers
*Point Break*  Nixon mask and surfing should have easily given it away. 

Sleeping man + Motorcycle + Awkward nerd boy
*The Curious Case of Benjamin Button*  The order was the important bit.  Old man to young boy.

Red Alert + Duck tape + Moon
*Apollo 13*  Come on.  Duct tape and the moon?

Girl w/boots + Sign w/Rodeo + Girl in Limo
*Pretty Woman*  I had to guess on this one, but I guessed right. 

Gold wristwatch + Girl on subway + Speedometer
*Speed*  Girl is actually on a bus, not a subway.  

Attractive couple + book + old couple
*The Notebook*  I don't even know the plot of that movie, but it was still pretty easy.

Father and son + construction site + milkshake
*There Will Be Blood*  Watch this film. 

Imprisoned man + charts, glasses, and pen + beach
*Shawshank Redemption*  The film's ending is what the beach refers to. 

Suspected men in suits + silhouette + cruise ship
*The Usual Suspects*  The line up alone...

Gun and badge + 7 deadly sins + Fragile package
*Se7en*  You'd think the sins thing would give it away.


----------



## Jena (Jun 15, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Watch more movies.
> 
> 
> You should be able to easily get, say, 42 if you watched more movies.



 Maybe I should. I don't really like many of these "classic"/"popular" movies, though.

I like the hand that comes out and gives you a thumbs-up. That's great fun.



*Spoiler*: _Ones I didn't get that haven't already been mentioned._ 




Boy with toys + cowboy + space suit (I guessed Indian in the Cupboard, )
Yellow car door + a man in a bathrobe + bath mohawk
lamb + bug + Jail cell (I guessed The Green Mile...nope)
sword handle + headless doll + lightning
someone sweeping + math/science equation + the word psychology (I guessed A Beautiful Mind, not it)
hello my name is tag + passports + Eiffel tower 
Two robots + desert + asteroid (And it's not Wall-e, apparently...)


----------



## Stunna (Jun 15, 2011)

Boy w/toys = Toy Story
The cowboy is Woody and the spaceman is Buzz.

Word handle = Highlander
Never saw Highlander, but I knew enough to gather this much.

Sweeping = Good Will Hunting
Janitor solving complex mathematics problem, you do the math.

Name tag = Bourne Identity, if memory serves.
Blank name tag implies no identity, which is the plot of the film.

Two robots = Star Wars.
Two robots, one tall, one short, lost in a desert, Tatooine.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 16, 2011)

I actually did guess Apollo 13 though I have no idea how or why I did. 

I didn't get Toy Story or Shawshank Redemption though. Now I feel dumb.


----------

